# FR: If she will not love him



## jamiens

I'm trying to translate this sentence into french: 
If she will not love him, he will not love. 

Si elle ne l’aimera pas, il n’aimera pas. 

Does the future tense translate correctly in this context? I want to mean "will not" as opposed to "does not", which has a slightly different meaning. 

Maybe "Si elle veut pas l'aimer, il n'aimera pas"?

Merci!


----------



## s3ct0r3

That's correct, grammatically in French. But even then, the sentence just doesn't sound "right" in English. Perhaps if the subordinate clause was instead moved to the end of the sentence, it sounds more fluid.

Bah, language.


The last one ... ne veut pas l'aimer ... means exactly what you didn't want to:  If she doesn't want to love him, he won't love.


----------



## geostan

jamiens said:


> I'm trying to translate this sentence into french:
> If she will not love him, he will not love.
> 
> Si elle ne l’aimera pas, il n’aimera pas.
> 
> Does the future tense translate correctly in this context? I want to mean "will not" as opposed to "does not", which has a slightly different meaning.
> 
> Maybe "Si elle veut pas l'aimer, il n'aimera pas"?
> 
> Merci!



I think the last suggestion is appropriate. The future tense is not possible in an adverbial si clause, and the idea of refusing to love would be my interpretation of "will not" in this case.


----------



## Cindé

I agree that you can't put a future tense in the subordinate clause. But in English normally you can't do it either can you ?

What would sound most natural for me would be "Si elle ne l'aime pas/refuse de l'aimer, il n'aimera pas." 

i'd even replace "il n'aimera pas" par "il n'aimera personne d'autre" but it depends on what the original author meant, which is not easy to say without any more context.


----------



## geostan

Cindé said:


> I agree that you can't put a future tense in the subordinate clause. But in English normally you can't do it either can you ?
> 
> What would sound most natural for me would be "Si elle ne l'aime pas/refuse de l'aimer, il n'aimera pas."
> 
> i'd even replace "il n'aimera pas" par "il n'aimera personne d'autre" but it depends on what the original author meant, which is not easy to say without any more context.



True, you can't do it in English either, which is why "will not" in this case cannot be the future tense. _Will_ has two meanings in English: it is the sign of the future tense or it means "to be willing to," one of the meanings associated with "vouloir."

Cheers!


----------



## Thomas1

I think that it is generally true that you don't use the future _will _in the protasis, but it is possible to use it (and it is grammatically/logically sound).


----------



## geostan

Thomas1 said:


> I think that it is generally true that you don't use the future _will _in the protasis, but it is possible to use it (and it is grammatically/logically sound).



It may be logical (Latin does it), but it is ungrammatical to me.


----------



## BERGER7

Pour ma part je crois que la bonne traduction peut avoir 2 aspects 
1.Si elle ne peut l'aimer, il ne l'aimera pas.
2si elle ne veut l'aimer, il ne l'aimera pas 
mais je n'ajouterai pas la négation pas dans la première proposition 
ce qui alourdit le texte. pouvoir ou vouloir est une finesse psychologique qui dépend du contexte;
bon courage


----------



## geostan

BERGER7 said:


> Pour ma part je crois que la bonne traduction peut avoir 2 aspects
> 1.Si elle ne peut l'aimer, il ne l'aimera pas.
> 2si elle ne veut l'aimer, il ne l'aimera pas
> mais je n'ajouterai pas la négation pas dans la première proposition
> ce qui alourdit le texte. pouvoir ou vouloir est une finesse psychologique qui dépend du contexte;
> bon courage



Je ne savais pas que l'omission du _pas_ était possible avec le verbe _vouloir_. Avec _pouvoir_, oui, tout comme pour _cesser_ et _oser_. Par contre, dans une proposition relative qui suit une proposition négative, l'omission du _pas_ est normale avec n'importe quel verbe.

Il n'y a personne qui ne veuille l'aimer.


----------



## BERGER7

Oui c'est même très correct peut être même un peu précieux dans la langue moderne mais la phrase elle même exprime une situation complexe et raffinée.
c'est presque plus joli plus retenu 
voulez vous venir avec moi 
réponse je ne peux 
salut


----------



## Maître Capello

Cindé said:


> i'd even replace "il n'aimera pas" par "il n'aimera personne d'autre" but it depends on what the original author meant…





BERGER7 said:


> 1.Si elle ne peut l'aimer, il ne l'aimera pas.
> 2si elle ne veut l'aimer, il ne l'aimera pas
> [emphasis mine]


 If the sentence were _he will not love *her*_, then _il ne *l'*aimera pas_ would be the translation of choice, but here I agree with Cindé and would indeed say something like: _Si elle ne veut (pas) l'aimer, il n'aimera *aucune autre*._


----------



## BERGER7

Cette traduction il n'aimera aucune autre pourrait dépendre du contexte psychologique de celui qui n'est pas aimé. Efffectivement dans un texte romantique avec un amoureux qui ne peut aimer que "celle qui justement ne peut ou ne veut l'aimer" .Mais le texte anglais n'évoque pas cela : If she will not love him, he will not love ou il faudrait ajouter never ! ou placer l'adverbe ?


----------



## jamiens

Merci à tous! A little more context: I mean to say, If she will not love him, he will not love (at all, anyone, ever). This sentence is followed by "He cannot love.'  (She was the only one he could have ever loved.)

So far, I'm thinking "Si elle refuse de l'aimer, il n'aimera pas." (Followed by: "Il ne peut pas aimer.") Does this make sense?


----------



## Maître Capello

jamiens said:


> So far, I'm thinking "Si elle refuse de l'aimer, il n'aimera pas." (Followed by: "Il ne peut pas aimer.") Does this make sense?


_Il n'aimera pas_ doesn't really work; it is not idiomatic…


----------

